# SOG filters



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had my SOG fitted for just ayear now and according to the instructions the filter needs changing.Is this time dependant or use dependant?I would think a full timer would need to change thiers more frequently than a weekend camper.Having said all that...can anyone tell me the cheapest place to buy a new filter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi

I asked the same question to symonspeed (the distributors) and they say that fulltimers would need to change more frequently. I check mine by getting it out and sniffing it :roll: -you can tell if it needs replacing :lol: :lol:

There was a post about this recently

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-91147-0-days0-orderasc-.html

and I'll move this to the same forum


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

They cost about a tenner from the SOG people and it takes 5 minutes to fit and all you need is a cross headed screwdriver and some reading glasses, (latter optional!)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are full time. I check for wiffs from time to time when the fan is running and when it it's niffy I change it. My sense of smell is fine before any one asks. Ours lasts 18 months to two years on a filter and no there is no smell to annoy the van next door. I have many German friends and as you may know they would soon tell you, Alan.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I understand that these filters are the same as the filters for kitchen extracta fans that can be purchased from B & Q's, but costing a fraction of the price of a SOG filters. All you need to do is cut them to size


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The SOG roof vent system does not have any provision for a filter because the smell is dispersed up high.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I found a fish tank filter exactly the right size at the local pet store, £4 for 2. 
Colin


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a smell INSIDE the van using a SOG? 
Since fitting a SOG system I've noticed a faint smell inside the van when using the toilet, I have checked that the fan is sucking not blowing and everything seems ok but it would seem that the sog is not sucking all the smells out as it should.
I have checked the pipe for any blockages and the fan seems to be running at the correct speed, the van has only been used a few times since fitting the sog so the filter should be ok.
Any ideas??

Mel.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

camoyboy said:


> I found a fish tank filter exactly the right size at the local pet store, £4 for 2.
> Colin


Is that a charcoal filter?.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Baron1 said:


> Does anyone have a smell INSIDE the van using a SOG?
> 
> Since fitting a SOG system I've noticed a faint smell inside the van when using the toilet, I have checked that the fan is sucking not blowing and everything seems ok but it would seem that the sog is not sucking all the smells out as it should.
> 
> ...


What cassette do you have ?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Baron1 said:


> Does anyone have a smell INSIDE the van using a SOG?
> Since fitting a SOG system I've noticed a faint smell inside the van when using the toilet, I have checked that the fan is sucking not blowing and everything seems ok but it would seem that the sog is not sucking all the smells out as it should.
> I have checked the pipe for any blockages and the fan seems to be running at the correct speed, the van has only been used a few times since fitting the sog so the filter should be ok.
> Any ideas??
> ...


Mel - dunno if this might help, but since we fitted our SOG, we open the toilet blade BEFORE we lift the lid of the toilet whenever we go to the loo.

That way the extractor fan gets a couple of seconds to draw down and out through the external exhaust, any air containing smells that might have wafted up into the toilet bowl area from the cassette.

Seems to work very well for us as a technique.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mel, we found you can get smells inside if someone else is running a lot of water in the kitchen - taps take precedence over the SOG fan. 

We also had some leakage of smell when the corrugated pipe (is that the right expression?) developed a hair-split - worth checking, tho if yours is new it shouldn't be a problem. Are the joins of the pipe secure?


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, 
Nomad I will try your suggestion of leaving the lid down before opening the blade.
JWW I have checked the pipe and all seems well and I will bear in mind the tap scenario when we have our next trip.
I checked again yesterday and although everything is working as it should I feel that the fan may be a bit "weak", I took the outside filter cover off and opened the blade inside to start the fan, I then held a piece of toilet paper over the extract hole on the outside and the paper hardly moved, so maybe the fan is faulty?

We may be having a trip up the Mosel later in the year and I understand that SOG have their factory there somewhere, does anyone have their address?

Mel


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Aircool,
I have the grey and yellow cassette, it's shorter than the older ones, I think it may be the C200.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Address at the bottom of their home page here: http://www.sog-dahmann.de

Not really worth a visit, though you can park nearby and walk in. It's just a small motorhome/caravan accessory shop. I don't know if they make the products there, not much sign of a factory. We visited to drop our Efoy off for return to the factory several years ago. They are Efoy agents, Alan.


----------

